# Picked 19 black morels in SE Michigan today!!



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, I went out today for a 4 hour walk. Mostly checking out grey and yellow spots hoping there would be an early one up. Then I decided to check some new stands of BTA's. I called my wife and said I'll be leaving in about 15 minutes. I'm just going to look a little longer. I wasn't off the phone 2 minutes when I saw my first nice black morel just looking at me. I was sooooo excited!! I took at knee and looked around trying to calm down. I kept spotting more in every direction. I picked a few small ones and some nice ones. However, I left a few really little dinks. I'm going to be going back again. I'll get some pics when I can actually get my phone to send a pic. It's irritating me at the moment:rant::lol:


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Here's a couple pics.

VERY first one of the year...WEEEEEE!!!

The ones I kept today.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Congrats!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks man. Wife and I just ate them.........I want more......


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2004)

WTG CHRIS!! I'm jealous!! Too cold up here still but, we sure got the rain we needed!! Going to ck some oyster spots tomorrow!! TTYS, ~A


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Cool! I have yet to find a black in my areas. Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Have not been out yet.....but soon.....Some good eats......Mack


----------



## LoomisIMX (Apr 26, 2009)

Just moved to the eastside of the state, by Flint. Wonder if anyone had any suggestions on where to start my hunt for shrooms, or what type of landscape I might look for them in. Thanks for any help you might have for me.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

You rock FH! I'd love to find some local blacks.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

LoomisIMX said:


> Just moved to the eastside of the state, by Flint. Wonder if anyone had any suggestions on where to start my hunt for shrooms, or what type of landscape I might look for them in. Thanks for any help you might have for me.


 Rich dark sandy soil with BTA's, or cottonwood stands. These weren't in cottonwoods, but I found some blacks in cottonwoods in this area last year.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Nice. At the risk of sounding stupid. What's a BTA?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Big Toothed Aspen....silly.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Wishn I was fishn said:


> Nice. At the risk of sounding stupid. What's a BTA?


 Big toothed aspen tree. Some people call them poplar trees.


----------



## Hittin da Hardwater (Jan 4, 2006)

Awesome! I wouldn't even know where to begin down here in the SE. Thanks for the motivation!


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Now I see said the blind man. I'm familiar with the Big Tooth Aspen. I just didn't make the connection I guess.:coolgleam


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Wishn I was fishn said:


> Now I see said the blind man. I'm familiar with the Big Tooth Aspen. I just didn't make the connection I guess.:coolgleam


 That's cool man. The first time I heard someone to refer to them as BTA's I was the same way. Now it's just a lazy way of writing and saying it.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Congrats on the find Chris,the hunt is on.:woohoo1::woohoo1:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Beauties! That right there is as good as it gets man !


----------

